# martin`s old style oblong cams what were they identified as?



## fritzthenightow (Sep 23, 2004)

I see martin`s old oblong style cams on a lot of mid 80`s lynx,cougars and firecat bows, can somebody tell me what they were identified as? Did they have a specific name or number for identification?

Thanks, Fritzthenightow.................


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I have a 1990 Martin Firecat. It is an M44EG, It has the 3 1/2 oval cams. They are called Energy Cams.

Robert


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

Robert58 said:


> I have a 1990 Martin Firecat. It is an M44EG, It has the 3 1/2 oval cams. They are called Energy Cams.
> 
> 
> I found three different cams listed for the early 90's. They were the Mega wheel, the Sonic wheel and the XL cam. The XL cam was used on the M-44EG Firecat. I think its the same as what they referred to as the energy cam.
> I had a 1984 Matin Bobcat and it had the same kind of cams you're talking about--- I think. Anyway, that thing was so loud that it would scare everything in the woods when I shot it. It was fast though. :wink: Botton line--- I think the cams you're referring too were listed in the specs manual as XL cams. :teeth:


----------



## jewilson (Mar 11, 2005)

*martin cams*

I have a older model martin prowler that i purchased 2nd hand. I figured out by researching some older ads from Martin's website that the name of the cams are called Tri-Draw Flight wheels. The bow set up has a yoke on both ends with a set screw adjustment to set the timing. I hope this helps.

John


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

pm archeryhistory this q. He designed them.


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

The older cams from the '80s circa Martin bows were referred to as Quick-Change cams. They were Martin's first modular cams, first introduced in 1884. The '84-'85 cams were gold in color, then changed to black in 1986. The XL Cam did actually replace the Quick-Change Cam in 1991. Each can be indentified easily by the numbers on their draw length modules...the Quick Change had modules numbered 1 thru 7, the XL had modules numbered 10 thru 15.

Hope that helps.


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

Lifer said:


> They were Martin's first modular cams, first introduced in 1884. Hope that helps.



Now those are old cams if they were introduced in 1884    Just mess'in with ya-- I know you meant 1994 but I couldn't resist the opportunity to poke some fun. Have a great day. Semper Fi, Steve. :smile:


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

Congtratulations, Steve :shade: You got me.  

Actually I meant 1984, not 1994....which does make them very old cams.


----------



## archeryguyrds (Jan 27, 2005)

The first cams were 50 percent, then they came out with the 65 percent cam. They were fast but loud.


----------



## jewilson (Mar 11, 2005)

*martin cams*

The only marking on my Martin Prowler cams is 50%. These cams are black in color and only 2&1/4 inch in diameter. How old do you think my bow is?. All I know for sure is that it soots good.


----------

